# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Venta de plantones de polylepis

## Yoel Coz

Hola a todos, tengo 5 000 plantones de polylepis en venta, especialmente a las empresas mineras, o producir para empresas o personas que deseen comprar esta especie forestal de acuerdo a sus requerimientos (cantidad y tamaño), espero encontrar algún contacto.Saludos cordiales  Atte
Yoel Coz 
Provincia de Lauricocha, Huánuco - Perú
Cel: 928605245
Email: ycozteodoro@gmail.com  Aquí imágenes referenciales DSC00995.jpg DSC00991.jpg DSC00990.JPGTemas similares: VIVERO EN OLMOS - VENTA DE PLANTONES FRUTALES INJERTOS Queñua o quinual (Polylepis spp.) venta de plantones de Palto venta de plantones de chirimoya cumbe y servicios de injertos y polinizacion venta de plantones de chirimoya cumbe y servicios de injertos y polinizacion

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro; tengo 12, 000 plantones de polylepis que deseo vender especialmente a las empresas mineras, o producir para empresas o personas que deseen comprar esta especie forestal de acuerdo a sus requerimientos (cantidad y tamaño), espero encontrar algún contacto. Agradesco anticipadamente.   Saludos cordiales

 Estimado Yoel: 
Tal vez pueda ayudarte a vender esos plantones, pero me gustaría que me cuentes o expliques cuáles son las características de esta especie forestal y a qué precios los estás vendiendo. 
Te confieso que soy un ignorante del tema, pero puedo ayudarte desde mi lugar para tratar de colocar tus plantones en alguna empresa minera, ya que contactos tengo en ese sector, pero yo tengo que garantizar que estarías entregando un producto de calidad y a un precio competitivo, ¿me explico?. Por eso, te recomiendo publicar un mensaje en este tema con las características y ventajas de esta especie, que desconozco por completo; para ver si conseguimos interesados. 
Saludos 
PD: Mi correo personal es bcilloniz@agroforum.pe; y también me puedes mandar mensajes privados a *bcilloniz* desde tu bandeja de correos.

----------


## Yoel Coz

a todas las personas que aun siguen interesado en los plantones de polylepis, publique en el foro de Foresteria un nuevo tema de queñua o quinual, alli muestro nuevas imagenes, precios y algunos detalles más. 
atte
Yoel Coz

----------

